# Three pigeons in a nest??



## VictoryPigeon (Nov 18, 2021)

there is a nest of ferals just outside my house, they were taking care of their babies, when suddenly, one day, i saw this third adult pigeon with them. all three were adults, they all had red eyes, and the baby pigeons were also in the corner. the three adults aren't fighting though, they are peacefully taking care of the babies.

im worrying that since there is very little space in their nest (in an A.C. vent), they might not have space to breathe!


----------



## VictoryPigeon (Nov 18, 2021)

and the two babies are squishing each other so much

they look so cute!!


----------



## VictoryPigeon (Nov 18, 2021)

one ended up in my house so we gave it some seeds and put it back in the nest. luckily parents didnt kill that baby.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The third one is probably a grown up baby from a previous batch.


----------



## VictoryPigeon (Nov 18, 2021)

yes maybe, because they started breeding this August, so by now their first batch must have grown up


----------

